
Can Robots Keep Humans from Abusing Other Robots? - headalgorithm
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/can-robots-keep-humans-from-abusing-other-robots
======
salawat
This is a road that can lead to some interesting places. However, I have a
feeling the spectrum of responses you"'ll get from humans will correlate to
the degree with which the person is already prone to self-identification with,
or development of emotional bonds with regards to the respect of and proper
application of tools.

Can't tell you the amount of controversy that surrounds the whole "machine
soul" ideation and "car people" in general. There's also the factor of the
possibility of provoking an outright hostile response if it is even perceived
a set of Robots may be acting in a networked fashion, and processing data in
ways unbefitting for their intended purpose. If my Room a suddenly developed
some sort of objection to my treatment of a robotic dog toy, say, I would be
highly alarmed at why the device is processing that type of broadband sensor
data in my home.

Same with something on the street. If a street sweeper and delivery drone saw
fit to react to a human making "life" difficult another system, I'd once again
be alarmed at why all these apparata purportedly for one job, we're having
most of their design constraints centered around the capacity to socially
engineer a particular response from other humans.

It's sorta squicky, but at the same time awesome.

